# PTO question



## Don Lewis (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought a new bush hog for my tractor that came equipped with a quick- connect fitting. My tractor has had the PT0 spline replaced with 1 3/8 shaft

While trying to get set up, I discovered that the PT0 shaft will move in and out by hand as much as 3/4 of an inch. The guy at the tractor store said that this did not sound good and that I might be missing a o-ring somewhere on the shaft. Before I break it open and have to drain off all my transmission fluid, I wouldn't mind having a bit more information on what I might find. Any thoughts about this problem?

thanks, Don


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Don! That sounds like too much end play to me. I believe something around 1/8 inch is max. allowable. 

I for sure am not an N expert nor have much experience with them. I can point you to a 2 year old article I found on this very subject I found on the net. I am sure some of our N owners and folks with experience will chime in soon! 

8N PTO Shaft Excessive End Play 

Hope this link is some help. In the mean time until someone with some experience in this area jumps in. Good luck on the repair. Looks like this is not that uncommon of a repair and hopefully your pto shaft is not twisted or bent.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The repair is pretty simple IF, like Cheif siad, the shaft is not twisted! Do you have the manuals for the N? Also - if you don't already have an ORC (Over Running Coupler), get one! TSC will have them.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

That is not an O'Ring problem! Most likely a Snap ring or groove it rides in or both, since the bearings had to be replaced with the larger shaft upgrade I'll bet on the former!!

And as FordFarm said YOU NEED AN OVERRUN COUPLER or the PTO will make you wish you had after you are wearing a fence or two around your neck!!


----------

